# another hospital appointment!



## xxlou_lxx (Feb 10, 2010)

Just wanted to post following my 34w3d appt, been such a weird kinda unsettling type of day to be honest!! 
Went in at 9 for scan,and it ended up being bang on for measurements contrary to what the one ssaid a fortnight ago so was happy with that.
waited a bit then had to go up to antenatal day care for baby heart trace, it did not go as well as it had been in previous weeks, the machine kept on losing signal and then picking up my heart beat instead o hers (well i bloody hope it was) I was strapped up for an hour but this was bc the midwife looking after me had to help a lady (who is usually in at same time as me every week) that they couldnt get a fetal heartbeat when strappin her up. 
so I was left sitting there lol 
I wasnt actually sure what was happening to this other lady but my mw had phoned downstair which I assume now was the u/s dept to get her seen and she went on her way, and I was unhooked etc to attend the diab/antenatal clinic about half hour late. lol
when we were done in the clinic (didnt get my date of induction today) I nipped to loo then headed out the main doors. 
On our way out my oh pointed the same lady out without her son who she had brought with her  being picked up by someone and the two mid wives escorting her outside had patted her on her shoulders and said goodbye etc.
my oh said he overheard them asking where she had parked her car and she pointed it out, so weird she was getting transport I thought. 
I dunno wat to think to be honest but have spent the whole day feeling quite sad (hormones i guess) and curious to find out if she is ok. Its just a horrible feeling since I been getting monitored alongside her for past 5 weeks. 
I am just so confused as to what the problem was and why they sent her home really.


----------



## allisonb (Feb 11, 2010)

Hi Lou.  Glad to hear baby is growing well and things seem ok.  Whilst I understand it's hard not to worry about other people and what they might be going through I think it's important to focus on you and your baby.  Lots of bad things happen to lots of pregnant ladies and it can be emotional.

I hope you get a date soon so that you've got something to focus on.  Won't be long now til you meet your little one xxx


----------



## xxlou_lxx (Feb 11, 2010)

Yeah wont be long now til I meet her  so excited. Feeling a lot less  emotional today was crying yesterday about the stupidest things lol my dad was like wtf when I had an outburst in front of him like (he aint one for ladies hormonal stuff haha) I think now that a lot of how I was feeling yesterday was coz I was so excited about getting my date to be induced and my doc was on annual leave  how dare he lol must of been last minute coz I was only told last week thats when we would decide!!
I was really pleased bout my scan tho she is on the middle centile line for everything so she seems to be just average lol 
Ill try to forget what happened yesterday tho, it just freaked me out so much! coz ur right like, no point in worrying when I have loads to be getting on with and thinking about before my little one makes her appearance  xxxx


----------



## Emmal31 (Feb 11, 2010)

Make the most of your free time now whilst you can is all I can say. Glad to hear baby is doing well and on target measurment wise. It'll be good to get a date soon for induction I didn't get given mine until 4 days before hand. Another thing to look forward to is your insulin requirements going back to normal again straight after the birth, are you planning on breastfeeding? 

Emma x


----------



## rachelha (Feb 11, 2010)

Hi Lou

glad your appointment went well - not long to go now at all.  DO you know when you will be given a date?


----------



## xxlou_lxx (Feb 11, 2010)

Yeah emma, was planning on giving it a go lol Im told its not for everyone but if I can at least attempt it then i will feel better. 
Are u breastfeeding? 
I hope ur enjoying motherhood?? Im so not looking forward to the night feeds/crying etc but hey im pretty sure ill not be complaining too much considering the amount of hard work we ladies have put into making it possible.
I cant believe how time has flown in!! 
I have been struggling in the last two days with high bms (dam insulin resistance) not been higher than 11 but still makes ur body feel weird wat with the tight control. 
so ur right I will be absoulutely loving going back to "normal" insulin requirements.

so how are you feeling/recouperating? I read your thread bout little jessicas birth story and the murmur, didnt wanna comment tho since I have no experience in the slightest, I do know my brother had one at birth but he is fit and healthy,  but still a pain in the ass unfortunately lol  

Ill be given a date next wednesday now rachelha, when the baby dude is back from anual leave lol xxxxx


----------



## am64 (Feb 11, 2010)

good luck lou and take all the rest you can whilst you can xxx


----------

